# Dendrobium vietnamense



## Berthold (Oct 8, 2019)

Dendrobium vietnamense, a small species with elegant flowers, not often seen in cultivation


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 8, 2019)

Is this a parent for one of the mass cultured dendrobiums?


----------



## Berthold (Oct 8, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is this a parent for one of the mass cultured dendrobiums?


I don't think so, I never heard of hybrids with Dendrobium vietnamense and I never heard about cultivation of Dendrobium vietnamense itself before


----------



## Guldal (Oct 9, 2019)

It's a real stunner...such a delicate beauty! Congrats with flowering it! 

Any info on culture...and, if at all possible, where to get hold of such a beauty? 

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2019)

Guldal said:


> ...
> ...and, if at all possible, where to get hold of such a beauty?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jens



Jens you should find it at Mrs. Wenqing Perner's !

Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2019)

lovely


----------



## Guldal (Oct 28, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> Jens you should find it at Mrs. Wenqing Perner's ! Jean



Thank you, Jean! Mrs. Perner has had the grace to reserve one for me for her next round of european orders! And, yes, I am a happy cow!


----------

